# Opinions on Skyline Dr this weekend?



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I was going to do the SkyMass route on Sunday, but with the fires in the area wondering if this is a good idea...I'm sure Skyline Dr would be perfectly fine but I know of two fires, one just south of Fort Valley and on the radio today I heard there is one on Massanutten as well, that leave me wondering if I should just stay on Skyline the whole time and not cross over the valley for the 2nd half of the route.

Opinions?


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

NPS web cam is not much help : NPS: Explore Nature » Air Resources » Air Quality Webcams » Shenandoah NP
It points North West and is north of the fire area, as of last night.

..... Call the info line. (540) 999-3500, 1, 1 for the most current Skyline Drive status.

NPS says that The Trail up to Elk Wallow is closed .


----------

